# Jazz is in Modern Dog Magazine!!!



## fuzzybunny (Apr 29, 2011)

OMG, I just found out that Jazz(my Shiloh Shepherd) is in the Fall issue of Modern Dog Magazine for their 2-page smile spread! I submitted his photo a few months ago but never heard anything back. Someone on my Shiloh forum posted about seeing him in the magazine and that's how I found out. I'm going to buy my issue as soon as I leave work. I'm so excited!


----------



## Castlemaid (Jun 29, 2006)

Congratulations! How exciting!


----------



## Daisy&Lucky's Mom (Apr 24, 2011)

Congratualtions Jazz and Carolyn.That's fantastic.


----------



## Stosh (Jun 26, 2010)

Cool! I'll have to go find a copy


----------



## Caledon (Nov 10, 2008)

great - can you post the picture?


----------



## Powell (Oct 13, 2006)

Yeah, I wanna see Jazz.


----------



## fuzzybunny (Apr 29, 2011)

Here it is. It was for their smile spread competition.  They cropped out the background.


----------



## Franksmom (Oct 13, 2010)

He's very Handsome! Congrats on the picture!


----------



## sagelfn (Aug 13, 2009)

Congrats!! That's awesome!


----------



## doggiedad (Dec 2, 2007)

another star is born!!!!


----------



## Wolfiesmom (Apr 10, 2010)

Congrats! That's great!


----------



## Veronica1 (Jun 22, 2010)

Awesome! That's really cool.


----------

